

Ask HN: Startups and Viral Marketing / Social Media - mkuhn

I'm going to hold a talk today on "Social Media and Business" and just today morning I thought it would be nice to incorporate how startups use Viral Marketing and Social Media to gain traction and promote themselves and their products...<p>I remember the Swiss startup Amazee very cleverly using Social Media when they were in a dispute with Amazon. Also almost every startup nowadays is blogging and using various Social Networks to promote themselves. Do you have any more examples that go further than that?
======
aaronbrethorst
I find counter-examples just as helpful. Maybe you could highlight how a
handful of relatively high-profile startups could improve their viral
marketing strategies.

~~~
mkuhn
You are right, was thinking of Dropbox there, even though their recommendation
Feature probably has produced quite some growth. Another suggestion?

